# Dirk Diggler



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

O.K. it finally needs to be said. This guy probably has the most talent out of ANYBODY in the NBA. This dude is 7 foot, running the pick and roll and crossing people up. Its not a killer cross over but well call it the maiming crossover. Now that ive tooted his praises....


I AM STARTING TO HAVE SERIOUS PROBLEMS WITH HIM!!!!!!!


He is showing me no heart. You have the shot in the post to tie the score and you pass?!! It doesnt matter if you got 6 people covering you. You are the star of this team it is your duty to take that shot. Star players get star calls and the only way the refs will start giving him the foul in those situations is if he KEEPS on taking that shot with the game on the line. Until Dirk gets it through his head that hes the star, not Nash, Finley or Van Exellent. This team will not go anywhere. Also hes 7 foot. Why does he fade away so much. If he went straight up half the time he would foul out the whole front line of the other squad. Thats how you balance out the "soft interior" label. You make them have to play with 2nd and third stringers. Cmon Dirk I know you work on a new aspect of your game every summer but dont you realize anything during the season?

Im dont think he lost us the game on Thursday but he messed up an awesome comeback:upset: 

Random thoughts?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

FROM ESPN.COM

But Game 7 will be. It will go down to the wire and when it does, the ball had better be in The Quick's hands if the Mavericks want to advance. It is not a stretch to say that, with the exception of Robert Horry, there is no one in the game I'd rather have take the last shot than Nick Van Exel. If it came down to Michael Jordan or Van Exel, I'd choose Nick.

No player in the NBA has hit more game-winners at the buzzer in the last five years than Van Exel. Remember his 35-foot turnaround at the buzzer to close the Boston Garden a few years back? He hit four or five of them just like that in anonymity in the half-empty Pepsi Center in Denver that no one even recalls.

Michael Finley has appeared a touch too hesitant as of late to take the last shot and Dirk Nowitzki just doesn't have the experience or the killer instinct to operate fearlessly in the clutch. But when you have someone who is completely unafraid to be the goat -- and at the same time possesses the best individual one-on-one moves on the floor -- you give him the ball and get out of his way. When triple zeros are fast approaching, he's colder than the Wisconsin winters he braved as a kid honing his awkward but effective J


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

agreed he needs to get his *** downlow in the damn blocks and get physical. that would put vlade keyon peja and hedo in foul trouble. adlemann takes them out and dirk shoots over the jacksons christie and bibby.but keep being physical and getting 15-20 boards plain and simple
hes a :wiz:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*maybe now Dirk*

will finally get the respect he deserves as one of the top 5 players in the world.

I say 30-19 in a game seven should finally quiet the critics.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I agree with you about Dirk. He needs to start playing with more heart and realize he is the star. 


As for Nick the Quick, that guy is amazing. If they win the championship it will have to be because of him and Dirk. Nash will consistently play good but he cant put up the kind of numbers Nick or Dirk can.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess I got to this thread a little late.....

Dirk with no heart??? Are you freaking kidding me?

Hitman


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> I guess I got to this thread a little late.....
> 
> Dirk with no heart??? Are you freaking kidding me?
> ...


This is based on the fact that it always comes down to Nash or VE to take the game winner. He always passes out of the situation. You do not pass out of the post to a three point shooter with the game on the line. You take the shot and try to get fouled.


----------

